# Dog Hater!!



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The man next door to me just moved in his girlfriend & her 5 year old son so yesterday she came over & introduced herself & her kid & told me that her son was bored & could our kids play together so we talked for a bit while the kids played & then shes like can you watch him for a minute Ill be right back so almost an hour later she came back to get her kid! This made mad me a bit mad but I overlooked it she then asked if her son could come in for a while & play & I politely told her no because my dog bites but they can play outside all they want. WE talked a bit more & then we both went home to fix dinner later that day my son & I took all 3 dogs for there evening walk then we were outside watering the flowerswithout the dogs & she comes over to tell me that I have to get rid of my basset hound because her son is afraid of the dog & I also need to get rid of my chis because her son needs to come inside my house to play with my kid because its too hot outside for him. That is when I blew up! How dare she tell me to get rid of my dogs!! THat lady is OOHFM!! Sorry for such a long vent but she just made me so angry & I had to get it out.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

lol was she serious? she just met you and leaves her son with you for an hour? :-? she sounds like a kook i'd keep my distance from her.


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

what!! that is crazy!!! you dont have to get rid of anything! & i would have told her that! and esp the chi's.. umm b/c her son needs to come inside your house to play???? wtf?? i cant believe that. im glad that wasnt me, i prob would have told her how crazy she was & tell her that her son doesnt need to do anything!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Jen said:


> lol was she serious? she just met you and leaves her son with you for an hour? :-? she sounds like a kook i'd keep my distance from her.


I'll second that motion! That's carzy and so is she. Good grief.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

What strange planet do you live on? LOL. She would have been told that her son wasn't welcome in the first place and dogs weren't going anywhere. I hate people like that. A lady at my work is the same way. She told me that she would come over to scrapbook, but I needed to put my dogs in the bathroom. UM..NO


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jen she was very serious she also told me half her life story she has 6 kids total but only has the 1 son cause the state took the rest of them away she is on food stamps she has no car shes still married but has been living with her now ex boyfriend & now shes moving out of his house & in with the man next door to me O & she also told me that she weighs 220 lbs & the mans house is dirty & filled with bugs!! So yeah shes a kook! 

Jennifer I did tell her off big time. THere is no way Im getting rid of anything & if she ever says it again to me I just might borrow my moms 65 lb german sheppard to look at her & her son!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

LOL, get the GSD. I'm sure she'd really flip. I can't stand kids anyway, so living next to one would be my worst nightmare. Especially one with a crazy mom. ugh


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im sure would flip if I had Gypsy (German sheppard) over maybe shed even move back to where she came from!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she sounds crazy and sad. i hope she doesn't cause you any problems in the future  

gross about the bugs :confused3:


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

appleblossom said:


> Jen she was very serious she also told me half her life story she has 6 kids total but only has the 1 son cause the state took the rest of them away she is on food stamps she has no car shes still married but has been living with her now ex boyfriend & now shes moving out of his house & in with the man next door to me O & she also told me that she weighs 220 lbs & the mans house is dirty & filled with bugs!! So yeah shes a kook!
> 
> Jennifer I did tell her off big time. THere is no way Im getting rid of anything & if she ever says it again to me I just might borrow my moms 65 lb german sheppard to look at her & her son!


wow id keep a close eye on her! she does sound looney! and keep your doors & windows locked! ha ha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jennifer I may need to keep a close eye on her & I actually started locking my front door yesterday when I went for our afternoon walk with the dogs usually I just close it but yesterday I decided to be better safe than sorry. haha Every afternoon I take my son out around 4 pm so he can play a bit before I make dinner so like usual we went out & we were drawing on the steps with chalk having a great time & then the little brat came over to play unsupervised play time didnt last long before I had to send him home he seems to be allowed to do anything he wants at his house & over here we have rules & if you dont follow then then you dont play he is already a bad influence on my son & I will not stand for it! I may have to start only letting my son play out back since the kid is afraid of the dogs. I figure if all 3 of them are outside with me then he is sure to stay in the house. He also begged to play in the house the whole time he was here which I am not allowing the last thing I need is for a 5 year old to be casing my house! haha


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! What a crazy nut! I can't believe she would have the nerve to tell you to get rid of your dogs! Yeah, I think I would stay as far away from her as possible! 

I have a sister-in-law that is terrified of anything with 4 legs! So...needless to say she's only been in our house once! Her kids are brats, so my husband & I always joke with his other sister that if she won't lock her kids up when we come over, then we aren't locking our dogs up when/if she comes over! LOL


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

appleblossom said:


> then the little brat came over to play unsupervised play time didnt last long before I had to send him home he seems to be allowed to do anything he wants at his house & over here we have rules & if you dont follow then then you dont play he is already a bad influence on my son & I will not stand for it!


I can't stand people who pawn their kids off on other people! If you going to have the kid, then you should at least take the responsibility to take care of them! I also can't stand parents who have no boundaries for their kids (see above post about sister-in-law! lol) Okay, done with my rant!  Good luck with the crazy neighbor!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I need more than luck with the crazy neighbor Rachel. I too hate people who dump there kids its not my responsibility to watch her kid & keep him safe unless we both agree that its ok I watch him if he gets hurt over here which he already did (he poked himself with a stick & then blamed it on my son after I saw him poke himself) its my fault & Im not having that. & there is no way taht Im letting some little snot nosed brat act up in my yard & teach my son bad things. That is really funny about her locking up her kids hahaha Id feel the same way. My mom hardly ever comes over cause she doesnt like taht I have dogs in the house & she complains about it all the time so I tell her well you dont live with me & they are my babies.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oooo Brandi...ooo..I would have FLIPPED OUT on her!! Oh my gosh! First of all, it is a RULE at my house that if the neighborhood kids want to come over that's fine, but they do NOT come in my house. It's nice out and they can play outside. If they have to potty they can go home. 

Leaving her child with you for an hour after she JUST met you?! Pfft. I don't leave Gaige (my 4yr old) with FAMILY half the time lol, let alone someone I JUST met. 

And telling you that you HAVE to get rid of your basset because HER son is scared of her? Pfft. I would have told her "Well you need to get rid of your son because my basset doesn't like him." and as for getting rid of your chi's so her kid can come in and play?? If she's so freakin' worried about him over heating then she needs to keep him in HER house. Not yours. 

I would seriously watch the dogs with her being there. I know the chi's are never out of your sight but I wouldn't put it past her to start stuff with you about the basset.

Crazy people.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kristin Im the same way I only leave Ethan with a select few family members & I recently just picked his pre school & there is no way that a stranger will get within 5000 feet of him at this school it took me 3 days to figure out how to get in to get an application to the place & a week to set up an appointment to get the paperwork turned in. THis lady doesnt seem to care at all about the safety of her kid he runs into the road without looking & everything. Ethan has never had anyone come over to play but I think Im going to inforce your rules cause they sound great. The kid also begged me t give him drinks & I told him no. That is too funny about telling her to get rid of her kid cause my basset doesnt like him hahaha


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

We have a kid that lives about 2 houses down from us that the first day we moved in she was over here wanting a drink, wanting to go in my house, wanting something to eat. I just kept telling her that she couldn't have anything and if she needed to go in for something she needed to go in HER house. People today just do not teach thier kids manners I swear. When I was growing up my grandparents taught me that you're polite, you don't go into anyones house even if you are invited (unless it is cleared with her first), and you respect thier property.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree most kids have no manner & while mine isnt perfect he knows right from wrong. THere is also no way that I would leave Ethan with someone I didnt know or let him in anyones house other than family if I wasnt there supervising him you just dont know about people these days & you shouldnt send a small child anywhere alone.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok its 9 pm here Ethan is asleep & the crazy lady just came over knocking on my door asking if the kids can play now!! I looked at her like she was crazy & told her my son has a bedtime he is asleep & that they can play if we are outside if we arent out there then we are busy & not able to go out. She is going to drive me nuts the nerve of people!


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

I read your post earlier (distrubing) & I don't think but believe you have a true nut case on your hands. To ask ya to give up your dogs so her son can play in your house - what the heck - all of her other kids are in foster care - Be careful with someone like that person. Sounds like she may already has a history. Do not put up with her for a NY minute.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Mac-chi after the 9pm visit I also think that she is a true nut case, whac job whatever you want to call it. Nut shes crazy!! Im sort of afraid to tell her off too bad because she is nuts I would hate to think that she would vandalise my house or poison my dogs or something while Im not home you just dont know about people like that.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

9:00 at night??!!? Seriously! I'm in bed at 9pm 1/2 the time myself! I can't imagine just dropping by my neighbors house to see if their kid wants to play! Sounds like she just wanted to go out for the night & thought she found herself a free babysitter! Yeah, I would definitely watch my dogs around her! Hopefully she'll move out soon! Are you in an apartment complex? I think I would start looking out for other apartments within the complex to trade out for yours! lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Rachel I dont live in an apartment building so moving is out of the question. Ill definalty have to watch my dogs & my son too cause she is off her rocker! She came over at 8 am with her kid to see if I could watch him& feed him breakfast so she could have some "adult alone time" with his new daddy!! I swear she hasnt even been here a week & she has already crossed the neighbor line many times I told her flat out this morning that he could not play if I wasnt already outside & that he was not playing inside my house & I darn sure wasnt her free sitter so she can "knock boots" with with his new daddy!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

appleblossom said:


> I told her flat out this morning that he could not play if I wasnt already outside & that he was not playing inside my house & I darn sure wasnt her free sitter so she can "knock boots" with with his new daddy!


Brilliant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Your neighbor sounds like a trouble maker and would give you much grief in a New York munute if you were to "cross" her. 

Keep your son and pets safe. Lock all your doors and windows at all times. Be extra wary when and if your son plays with her son. You don't want an alleged incident to occur where she accuses or sues you for "injuries."


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. It made me so angry that she had the nerve to ask that.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella's Mom said:


> Wow! Your neighbor sounds like a trouble maker and would give you much grief in a New York minute if you were to "cross" her.
> 
> Keep your son and pets safe. Lock all your doors and windows at all times. Be extra wary when and if your son plays with her son. You don't want an alleged incident to occur where she'll accuses or sues you for "injuries."



I am so afraid of him getting hurt while he is over here cause she just strikes me as a person who would try & sue you for a scratch. I never allow Ethan to play outside by himself hes not even allowed in the fenced back yard alone. Im sure that some people may say Im overprotective but at least I know nothing will ever happen to my kid. THere are so may kids being taken these days & Im not willing to chance it.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, Appleblossom, what a bit of nastiness got dropped in your lap. You know the saying, it takes a village? I think you and your neighbors just became that village. For the brat's sake, probably not a brat at all except for his mother, you might keep half an eye on him to make sure she doesn't abuse or neglect him like she did her other children. Maybe the reason he's so eager to get into your house is because his is so unpleasant. Have you discussed her with your other neighbors?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's what I was thinking too Pauline.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Could you have a word with the local Bobby to relay your worries?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:tard: :roll: What !!!!! she sounds odd LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pauline Leland said:


> Wow, Appleblossom, what a bit of nastiness got dropped in your lap. You know the saying, it takes a village? I think you and your neighbors just became that village. For the brat's sake, probably not a brat at all except for his mother, you might keep half an eye on him to make sure she doesn't abuse or neglect him like she did her other children. Maybe the reason he's so eager to get into your house is because his is so unpleasant. Have you discussed her with your other neighbors?


I really think that the kid is a brat because of his mother she doesnt seem to watch him at all & sends him outside to play by himself while she is inside. Ive seen him playing in the road & everything he was throwing things in the road yesterday & I got on to him for doing it he also hit my car with a plastic baseball bat & I sent his butt home. He has poked my son with sticks in the face & everything else & I will not put up with it its like I am momma hear me roar!! They came over a little earlier cause he was bored & was driving them crazy to see if I would put my dogs somewhere so he can play & when I told her no & that we were busy & couldnt play right now she offered to watch my son so he could play I told her thanke for the offer but My son isnt allowed outside unless I am with him & that I dont leave my kid with people I dont know heck hes not even allowed to stay with some of my family members! I have discussed her with my 1 other neighbor & she suggests that I dont let Ethan play with her kid & I stay far away from her cause she seems nuts.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

She sounds scary.. I'm glad you told her where to go and you dont let your son out alone. No telling what she will do next.
And if she ever invited your son into her home arghhh I'd be fuming. No friggin way would I want my dogs or kids near her.
Stay safe there..and watch your dogs while out.. She really sounds like a nutcase..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I think that I might have solved the issue of her kid playing outside alone I happened to mention to her that we have 2 registered sex offenders a few streets over from us just incase she didnt know I thought she might want to be aware of it since he plays outside alone she said that she had no idea but she told me that she checks on him every 30 minutes while hes outside alone. She so should be mother of the year leaving a 5 year old unattended for 30 minutes in the unfenced front yard of a semi busy street.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Poor you appleblossom.

Sounds like she's abit fruit loop to me too.

*shudders* 

Some folk get my goat you know.Everyone should have the brains not to leave a 5 year old child outside alone.Poor kid.

xxx


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

yah, i'd be careful. don't leave your dogs outside unattended; who knows what she might do (try to drop poison). i'm not trying to make you paranoid, just making sure your dogs are safe!

i would totally tell her where to shove it, but seeing you may have to live around her for a while, maybe words not QUITE as strong would be better LOL


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't let her be boss of ya & yours. Apparently there's a good reason she has 5 kids in foster/s home/s - If this child ya currently speak of doesn't wind up hurt (play'n on a busy road) or at your house - he may be better off - if someone reports him to a Child Care Safety Dept./Program of some sort?


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

What a weird & horrible situation to be in! i feel for you. i think you should keep all conversations to a bare minimum, be polite yet short & sharp, & distance yourself away from her. Don't answer the door if she knocks on! even though she is a weirdo, she should still get the message.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

You would be surprised how many crazy people wouldn't get the message but would keep knocking or come back later. Crazy people annoy me.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

THings are about the same with the crazy lady but Ive been avoiding my house some so life is good!! haha Today she sent the kid over by himself to see if he could play but I told him no cause I was fixing to leave for work. I agree Kristin some people will keep knocking or come back later & never catch on that you are avoiding them.


----------

